# Dripping Faucett Sound?



## Guest (Apr 20, 2001)

Once in a while I'll get a dripping water sound in my abdomen. Kinda quiet, not a spasm. It will be regular like a faucett drip. Every several seconds. It can last for a few minutes up to ten or so minutes. What would cause this drip drip sound?


----------



## snoopydog (Sep 7, 2000)

I get this all the time,especially when my stomach is empty..As soon as I eat something it goes away. I feel like Im in a sci-fi movie sometimes ,with all that goes on in my gut..


----------

